# 2002 K1200 running hot



## van stripes (Jun 12, 2016)

Greetings, my 2002 K1200 with 13,000 miles is running hot.
Not in the red, but between the white mid line and red zone.
When cruising closer to the white line, city/stop and go higher.
Any recommendations?
Thank you,
EP


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Moved to the Motorcycle subforum, better chance of getting some answers in here  

Welcome to the forums!


----------

